# #MowVember...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I've seen a few members on here called out on various videos and was curious if anyone else was planning to do anything for the month? Maybe this would be a good thread to share pictures and progress throughout the month. I am by no means an "influencer" as Allyn Hane said but plan to do something.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye Absolutely. I have been doing it now for a couple of years and am the Movember team leader for my office. Last year our team raised $880 towards the cause. I think it is a lot of fun and my wife hates it, so it makes for an interesting month.

I will be the first and post a pic of my MO and my last Mow. I think it would be fun to see pics of members MO/Mows to combine the idea of MOWvember. So here it is... Not the greatest MO, but I am pretty proud of my last MOW.....


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm not familiar with the concept. What exactly is it?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

daniel3507 said:


> I'm not familiar with the concept. What exactly is it?


#MoVember is a movement to raise awareness for men's health issues. The general concept is that you change your facial hair dramatically in order to spur conversation about men's health. The go to is to grow a mustache. Here is the Wikipedia page about the movement.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Movember

Many people in the lawn care community have gotten behind the movement and dubbed their efforts #MowVember. If you search on YouTube for MowVember there are many videos of lawn care you tubers speaking about and participating in it.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

So where are all the other guys, or am I the only on on the forum?


----------



## lazylawns (Jul 24, 2019)

I started the MOWvember campaign with John Perry, Allyn Hane, and a few dozen other guys for 2019. I know the MOWvember idea already existed but since the issues brought up and supported by Movember are incredibly relevant to the gender and age group of 90% of the lawn care community and lawn care guys tend to be in the "manly men" camp, I wanted to make sure awareness was spreading internally. Here is the first video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaM_PJGMlNg

And it just keeps going from there.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

5 days strong... I'll keep you posted ...


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

OD on Grass said:


>


I was scared of what a book called "Primary Care of the Posterior" would be . . . then I saw 'Segment.'


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I was scared of what a book called "Primary Care of the Posterior" would be . . . then I saw 'Segment.'


It's a book about the health of the posterior segment of the anus

#mowvember


----------



## cmorga02 (Oct 5, 2018)

Here is the video I did for #mowvember. While I've not been directly effected by the men's health issues that Movember typically focuses on, my father in law did get skin cancer, so I wanted to share that story. https://youtu.be/mLUzWXTWuqc


----------

